# Simpsons Heritage Crystal Malt



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

This stuff is brilliant, I've used it in a few brews now - OSH clone and today I'm putting 500g in a Youngs Special London clone ( per Manticle). I hope CB continue to stock it as I would be reluctant to go back to the crystals I had been using. Liquid toffee :icon_drool2:


----------



## j1gsaw (26/1/11)

Id be keen to see your OSH recipe Bribie... dear kind sir... etc


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/11)

I assembled this from a couple of forums

*OLD HEN*

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.38 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Heritage (56.0 SRM) Grain 5.83 % 
0.10 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.94 % 

33.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 

0.25 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.85 % 
1 Pckgs Wyeast 1968 London ESB


Now, I didn't get the hop complexity I was hoping for and I put that down to no chilling. If using a cube, I would go:

10 mins: 15 Challenger, 20 EKG and no 15min addition at all

And put 30gm EKG direct into the cube and run the wort onto it.


----------



## mje1980 (26/1/11)

Thanks for the tip bribie. I did a UK blonde with the Simpsons golden naked oats. Yummo, will get some more of them. Just done a brown with their aromatic, it looks light in colour, but when you chew it its quite raisiny. Can't wait to try it. Looks like i'll have to get some of this heritage crystal too!!


----------



## j1gsaw (27/1/11)

awesome, cheers


----------



## j1gsaw (27/1/11)

Do u think i could use Demerara sugar instead of white for the recipe bribie? And how close did it taste to the real deal?


----------



## Malted (27/1/11)

j1gsaw said:


> Do u think i could use Demerara sugar instead of white for the recipe bribie? And how close did it taste to the real deal?




Surely Demerara sugar would have to impart some more colour and a richer flavour, toffee/caramel/rum maybe? At least I too would assume it would.


----------



## dr K (27/1/11)

It is a very good xtal
Made from maris otter

K


----------



## mje1980 (4/2/11)

Just sampling my brown ale made with simpsons aromatic. WOW this stuff is luscious!! Definately going to try the hertiage xtal, and get some more aromatic, and golden naked oats!. I usually prefer wey cara malts for my ales, but now i'll switch to simpsons i think.


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/11)

I had a temperature issue with the Old Hen - caught out by a heatwave after an unusual cool spell - and ended up with a bit of an ester problem <_< - however subsequent brews have turned out great. One thing that I have noticed is that it seems to come out way darker than the Bairds Xtal I'm used to and I wonder whether the EBC is accurate.

Also on that point I note that Craftbrewer have switched to TF crystals and seem to have dropped all the Bairds range apart from Perle and a couple of other spec grains. ??

I wouldn't be adding any darker sugars with Heritage crystal.


----------



## manticle (4/2/11)

Sorry for ignorance - how does it compare to the normal simpsons crystal (I have a kg or so of light, dark and medium which I've enjoyed the results of a lot in recent brews)?


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/11)

As drK says it's the one made from 100% Maris Otter. Haven't tried the others as my supplier hasn't stocked them - I note from the Simpsons site that they list Crystal, but quote 140-400 EBC so aren't listing them individually. 

Hey and they use Northumbrian barley and also have maltings there - I'm sold


----------



## manticle (4/2/11)

I was wondering mainly if it's an actual separate range but I see from the PDF that it is.

http://www.bintani.com.au/bintani_site_4/s...t_varieties.pdf

I'll have to hassle GG to get some in and give it a go. I've been impressed with their regular range and their MO.


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/11)

I reckon their Golden Promise would be a cracker as well, GP barley is grown in the Scottish lowlands and that's where Simpsons are located both sides of the Scottish Border.


----------



## mje1980 (29/6/11)

Drinking a bitter made with this. I like this crystal!, its very nice. The bitter has a little spec b, and about 15% abbey malt ( luv this too ), and is nicely toffeeish and malty, but on the dry side too. Some late willamette works well too!.


----------



## jonw (29/6/11)

BribieG said:


> I assembled this from a couple of forums
> 
> *OLD HEN*
> 
> ...



Bribie G,

What's the OG on that? Sounds like 1.050's about right.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/11)

jonw said:


> Bribie G,
> 
> What's the OG on that? Sounds like 1.050's about right.
> 
> ...



Yes, according to my Beersmith record it was 1053, which would be about spot on as I am getting pretty consistent efficiency with my UK ales :icon_cheers:


----------



## Spiesy (25/11/14)

Good news - it's back! 

Should be hitting most homebrew shops shelves soon.


----------



## manticle (25/11/14)

Colour me happy.


----------



## mattfos01 (25/11/14)

Grand, just grand, my favourite crystal


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/16)

Necro alert.

Just a bump, for Simpsons Heritage Crystal Fans I just got a kilo from Brewman.

Yorkshire Bitter coming up...


----------



## technobabble66 (14/3/16)

There's a Bulk Buy going in Vic at the moment.
Heritage Crystal is on the list ... 5kg's cumming my way, baby.

Jealous? h34r:


----------



## Black n Tan (14/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> Necro alert.
> 
> Just a bump, for Simpsons Heritage Crystal Fans I just got a kilo from Brewman.
> 
> Yorkshire Bitter coming up...


I am drinking a pint of your Yorkshire Bitter (based on your recent recipe post), it is so bloody beautiful. :icon_drool2: Thanks heaps for posting that :beerbang: , it will now be a regular on the brewing schedule. Now to get some heritage crystal.


----------



## Mardoo (15/3/16)

Which thread was that in Black n Tan?


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/16)

Probably this one

Glad it hit the spot B&T

If your supplier deals with Bintani they should be able to get the Heritage Crystal.


----------

